# 1st bow kill - yall dont laugh now



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

hunting an older mans farm who wanted 10 does takin out. They've been eating all his beans and the bucks arnt getting any size to them. 

anyhoo, got in the stand 45 min before daylight. just as i could start to make stuff out I look down and see the outline of 2 deer stairing at me. As lights comming out and the mist is setting in I put my pin on the bigger of the 2 and WACK, i pulled it to the left about 6" and dead centerd a tree. my knee's were shaking so bad i had to sit back down

the noise made the nany run off about 20 yards and this youngin run straight infront of me 30yds out. Second bowshot on a deer was a success blowing threw the shoulder blades and the slicktrick cut its opposite front leg in half

I wouldnt shoot a youngin like this in the woods but if the farmer knew i passed him up he wouldnt let us come back. he says if it aint got horns the arrows better be flying

anyhoo, nobody told me shooting at a deer was so friggin hard w/ a bow







my buddy killed an 80lb doe from the same stand, same spot 2 days before. found his arrow next to mine

sorry for the crap pic. couldnt find the digi camera and my cell is a pos. the deer was bigger in person I promise :wink:


----------



## lswoody (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## sum-kina (Sep 21, 2010)

HAHA! YOU SURE THATS NOT ONE OF THE FARMERS GOATS.... :LMFAO: 
JK KIDDIN MAN!!!!!!
ANY DEERS A GOOD KILL ESPECIALLY WITH A BOW!!!


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a prize for sure, anyone can hit a full size deer, but you managed to hit a halfsize target at a good distance and make a great kill. :wink: 

Congrats


----------



## breachless (Sep 21, 2010)

Those younger deer are much better eating too!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 22, 2010)

haha thanks. i fry'd up the sweet meat yesterday, had to beat my old lady off of it with a stick #-o :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2010)

congrats man! =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea, done that size and would anytime, Im a meat hunter period.

Awsome hit =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 22, 2010)

any bow kill is a trophy =D> 

Nicely done!


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats on the first bow kill!! I hunted with a Ruger SRH last season for the first time and killed one about that size with it. All my buddys laughed at me but I dont think they realized how hard it was to hit that little thing with a pistol!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats.

Those little ones are tender. :wink:


----------



## lbursell (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats on your first bow kill. Young ones taste alot better. Anyway, I never heard of anybody eatin' antlers.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Oct 3, 2010)

congrads lot better then track soup 3 more weeks till till deer season here


----------



## weezer71 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have yet to get one with my bow, so congrats! Besides....much more tender!!!


----------

